# Dancing on Ice thread



## Steff (Jan 8, 2012)

May as well get started early in the annual skating thread, though never proves as popular as the X factor thread lol.
Im just watching the highlights from the tour last year it is enchanting watching Chloe and Laura skate
Hope celebs from this years show will be as good.
Looking through them Im expecting good things from Heidi Jennifer and Matthew I dunno why just gut feelings.I do hope Leila does not turn into the whipping girl for the judges but I fear she may.
Il look forward to the start tonight


----------



## margie (Jan 8, 2012)

Jennifer has a dance background it just depends if she can transfer that to the ice. Some can some can't.

Matthew is a former gmynast which may help with some of the movements.


----------



## Steff (Jan 8, 2012)

margie said:


> Jennifer has a dance background it just depends if she can transfer that to the ice. Some can some can't.
> 
> Matthew is a former gmynast which may help with some of the movements.



Never knew that about Matthew,i guess I was must being typically judgemental and looking at there physique and ages.


----------



## cherrypie (Jan 8, 2012)

Have a read through this Steff.
There is a profile on all of them.
http://www.unrealitytv.co.uk/dancin...2-lineup-and-celebrities-officially-revealed/


----------



## Jennywren (Jan 8, 2012)

I think Chico will bring fun factor not so sure he will be any good tho , although he is the local boy to where i live so COME ON CHICO lol


----------



## HelenP (Jan 8, 2012)

Steff said:


> I do hope Leila does not turn into the whipping girl



How can she NOT be??  I doubt she'll be able to do much more than be dragged/pushed/pulled round the ice and perform lots of arm movements whilst standing still on the ice.  I'll be MORE than livid if the public keeps her in just for the 'entertainment' value!!

Other than her, I'm looking forward to this year's contestants.  SUCH a shame that gorgeous Sylvain (pro) will be out of action for most if not all of the series due to an accident during training, bt it will be nice to see Andrei back.

xx


----------



## Steff (Jan 8, 2012)

Sugar plum fairy Leila lol

poor Mark looks very weak on his skates,can already tell the good ones lol


didnt know they was a downhill skier gonna be on there


----------



## Northerner (Jan 8, 2012)

Heidi to win, what a lovely girl!


----------



## Jennywren (Jan 8, 2012)

Behave Alan lol


----------



## margie (Jan 8, 2012)

Heidi seemed quite tense - but then having the first skating partner get injured she is probably struggling not just in trusting the new one but worrying he'll get injured too.

Mark does seem to be struggling a bit - I see there was no mention of him and Sam having their first taste of fame on Pop Idol


----------



## Steff (Jan 8, 2012)

margie said:


> Heidi seemed quite tense - but then having the first skating partner get injured she is probably struggling not just in trusting the new one but worrying he'll get injured too.
> 
> Mark does seem to be struggling a bit - I see there was no mention of him and Sam having their first taste of fame on Pop Idol



lol no Margie 

I am surprised by this woman from Dallas she did better then i thought


----------



## margie (Jan 8, 2012)

Steff said:


> lol no Margie
> 
> I am surprised by this woman from Dallas she did better then i thought



Yes a bit of solo skating - a first for the night.


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jan 8, 2012)

Steff said:


> lol no Margie
> 
> I am surprised by this woman from Dallas she did better then i thought



She did really well didnt she


----------



## Steff (Jan 8, 2012)

Sheilagh1958 said:


> She did really well didnt she



Yeah she did, my son is s funny and innocent, he turned to me and said why does that man talk funny,referring to Louis i had to explain 
So far im impressed with the judges


----------



## Northerner (Jan 8, 2012)

Charlene Tilton did well, and she's only 6 weeks younger than me!


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jan 8, 2012)

Wow what a lovely skate for a first week 

Wonder if Holly Willoughby is watching


----------



## Steff (Jan 8, 2012)

Sheilagh1958 said:


> Wow what a lovely skate for a first week
> 
> Wonder if Holly Willoughby is watching



Wow Jorgie did just amazing, she is very lucky to be with Matt as well


----------



## margie (Jan 8, 2012)

Holly I believe will be popping up as a host on a new BBC reality show.

Jorgie did really well - her ballet training must have helped with her lines.


----------



## Steff (Jan 8, 2012)

margie said:


> Holly I believe will be popping up as a host on a new BBC reality show.
> 
> Jorgie did really well - her ballet training must have helped with her lines.



yes she will be on a new show called voice UK.

They have been some great first night scores the last lady got a 6 wow


----------



## margie (Jan 8, 2012)

I think the judges are doing a good job - they are being fair and the criticism is  constructive.


----------



## Steff (Jan 8, 2012)

margie said:


> I think the judges are doing a good job - they are being fair and the criticism is  constructive.



Definetly , best tonight for me is chemmy, the dallas lady and Jorgie.

Unfortunetly Mark stands out like a sore thumb he looks miles behind the rest, reminds me of Todd Carty


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jan 8, 2012)

Mark is defintely the weak one tonight


----------



## Steff (Jan 8, 2012)

Well out of the 3 couples left i would of thought heidi was safe, and its mark and Andy from blue peter in skate off


----------



## Steff (Jan 8, 2012)

well well well how wrong was i , mark is safe through hmm gotta say Andy A t go then........ least i get to hear katie perry again love that song


----------



## Steff (Jan 8, 2012)

woah very close we had a tie until robin chose to save Heidi awww well Andy will be ok he seems a genuine lovely guy.......

Next week we get to see Leila least we got a extra week lol


----------



## margie (Jan 8, 2012)

Maria looked quite resigned to being in the bottom two quite early on when they were calling names out. Its unfortunate but a lot at this stage can come down to fan bases.


----------



## HelenP (Jan 8, 2012)

Wow, I really enjoyed that!!  VERY pleasantly surprised by most of the skaters, some GREAT first week performances, but a bit disappointed with the result.  MY personal bottom two were Mark (who I really really like, but have to admit he was a bit rubbish!) and Andy A, who possibly had potential, but I didn't like his 'arms and legs everywhere' style.  Of the two, I guess Andy had more potential to improve, so would rather he'd have stayed really.  Also would've liked to have seen the back of his gobby partner, Frankie, if I'm honest!

xx


----------



## Steff (Jan 15, 2012)

Well a good start from Jennifer, least her hissy fit in the week was all forgotten about.
Had to laugh when Lailas partner came out dragging her on the ice hehe..


----------



## Steff (Jan 15, 2012)

Wow Sam surprised me he is quite a chunky guy but he looked very comfy on the ice.
Im loving the ice panel theres not half as much booing from the audience as to when Jason was on.Louis is critical but where he needs to be.


----------



## Steff (Jan 15, 2012)

Had to applaude Leila her determination is evident, it was abit of a slow start and her partner even picked her up wow.....Not quite the car crash i had imagined


----------



## Northerner (Jan 15, 2012)

It's OK Steff, you're not talking to yourself - I forgot it was on!  Thanks for commentary!


----------



## Steff (Jan 15, 2012)

Northerner said:


> It's OK Steff, you're not talking to yourself - I forgot it was on!  Thanks for commentary!



Lol tis ok x 

Brianna could be a winner again this year that french guy she is with is really good.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 15, 2012)

Chico was really good!


----------



## Steff (Jan 15, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Chico was really good!



He really was I was not expecting him to be that good, but he was absolutly fab.Chesney will be pleased


----------



## Northerner (Jan 15, 2012)

Steff said:


> He really was I was not expecting him to be that good, but he was absolutly fab.Chesney will be pleased



When they showed him in training falling over all the time I expected the worst! I saw him on Jonathan Ross years ago and he came across as a really nice, genuine bloke and he's ALWAYS so enthusiastic!


----------



## Steff (Jan 15, 2012)

Northerner said:


> When they showed him in training falling over all the time I expected the worst! I saw him on Jonathan Ross years ago and he came across as a really nice, genuine bloke and he's ALWAYS so enthusiastic!



Snap, I always have liked him he comes across as cheesey as anything but he oozes genuiness and lovliness 
Gonna tape the last half hour as the hotel is on


----------



## margie (Jan 15, 2012)

Northerner said:


> When they showed him in training falling over all the time I expected the worst! I saw him on Jonathan Ross years ago and he came across as a really nice, genuine bloke and he's ALWAYS so enthusiastic!



Falling over is not always representative of what will happen. I can remember they always showed footage of Ray Quinn struggling in practice - though it must have been the first couple of days as he was never like that on the show.


----------



## margie (Jan 15, 2012)

Steff you are right about the panel - it seems much more constructive this year.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 15, 2012)

margie said:


> Steff you are right about the panel - it seems much more constructive this year.



Yes, I was sceptical but they are much better than the previous crop, where Robin was the only really sensible voice.  I get the impression Christine is trying to be a bit too much like Holly though!


----------



## Steff (Jan 15, 2012)

well after watching it all , i reckon chico and matthew were the best, and leila and corey will be in the skate off,matthew getting a 7 at this stage is truly brill


----------



## Steff (Jan 15, 2012)

no surprises then, and i got the skate off to right


----------



## margie (Jan 15, 2012)

Steff said:


> well after watching it all , i reckon chico and matthew were the best, and leila and corey will be in the skate off,matthew getting a 7 at this stage is truly brill



Are you writing the script this week ?


----------



## Steff (Jan 15, 2012)

margie said:


> Are you writing the script this week ?



LOL Margie you ruined my surprise

Laila to go


----------



## Steff (Jan 15, 2012)

What a cop out from Katirina though, for the sake of her health haha.
Never mind it was brave of her to be on the show but i dont think if she had stayed she would of improved that much


----------



## margie (Jan 15, 2012)

Laila can now go and get her shoulder fixed.... 

The question is will the Sam and Mark fans split their votes next week, and if there will be 13 couples skating next week how long will the show be...


----------



## Steff (Jan 15, 2012)

margie said:


> Laila can now go and get her shoulder fixed....
> 
> The question is will the Sam and Mark fans split their votes next week, and if there will be 13 couples skating next week how long will the show be...



Well as a scriptwriter i can tell you all this haha.
I think with Sam and Mark, it will come down to whos the better skater and  I think i can concur that Sam skates far far better then Mark.
As for the show well its already on 2 hours so i reckon maybe 3 hours lol


----------



## Steff (Jan 22, 2012)

Blimey 2hrs 20 mins the shows on tonight


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jan 22, 2012)

That's a lot of skating


----------



## HelenP (Jan 22, 2012)

Dammit, I didn't realise it started so early tonight, missed the first 18 minutes!

xx


----------



## Steff (Jan 22, 2012)

HelenP said:


> Dammit, I didn't realise it started so early tonight, missed the first 18 minutes!
> 
> xx



You aint missed much Hel lol, chico was on then rosemary, i heard  a fit of laughter as a bathed my lad ran down to see what was up and OH said Rosemary was falling all over the place how mean.
Chico was good loved the uniform


----------



## Northerner (Jan 22, 2012)

Sheilagh1958 said:


> That's a lot of skating



I'm not watching, but I imagine that there's not actually much skating but lots and lots of adverts and shouting from the audience and the same old questions from Phil to T&D...

Please let me know when they are down to the last 5!


----------



## Steff (Jan 22, 2012)

LOL Alan good summary.

Corie was really rubbish and i said exactly what louis did they was no skating its all well and good throwing micheal jackson moves in but fgs make sure you can actually skate first.
Sam was good a big cuddly panda well summed up Katrina


----------



## Steff (Jan 22, 2012)

Poor Chemmy but it was poor,Mark was much improved love the blues brothers routine, Jorgy is so good not afraid to try nothing she deserved her 21.5 just brillaint


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jan 22, 2012)

Considering how early it is in the competition some good skaters


----------



## Steff (Jan 22, 2012)

Sheilagh1958 said:


> Considering how early it is in the competition some good skaters



Yep stand outs are jorgie and matthew


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jan 22, 2012)

Who is Sebastain ?


----------



## Steff (Jan 22, 2012)

Sheilagh1958 said:


> Who is Sebastain ?



No idea why?


----------



## Steff (Jan 22, 2012)

God totally ZzZzZZ with it now ive completely forgottten the first 5 who were on.
Anyway for me in danger tonight is Corey and Rosemary....


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jan 22, 2012)

Just wondered he is on Dancing on Ice but I have never seen him before


----------



## Steff (Jan 22, 2012)

Sheilagh1958 said:


> Just wondered he is on Dancing on Ice but I have never seen him before



Oh him he is a french dance artist, does all the tricks jumping over walls and gaps etc etc


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks Steff.

Yes agree with both your choices


----------



## Northerner (Jan 22, 2012)

Sheilagh1958 said:


> Just wondered he is on Dancing on Ice but I have never seen him before



He's the man who invented the sport of Parcour, or Freerunning, so he's a bit of an athlete and an acrobat


----------



## HelenP (Jan 22, 2012)

Northerner said:


> He's the man who invented the sport of Parcour, or Freerunning, so he's a bit of an athlete and an acrobat



Saw a programme about him on TV once, he has a body to DIE for!!  

xx


----------



## Steff (Jan 22, 2012)

HelenP said:


> Saw a programme about him on TV once, he has a body to DIE for!!
> 
> xx



Ahem Helen wheres your summary from tonights performances then


----------



## HelenP (Jan 22, 2012)

My bottom 3 tonight are Rosemary, Corey and Andy, and possibly Charlene bringing up the rear (who looked GHASTLY in the Marylin make up!).

Totally agree with what Katarina said about Chemmy - she IS too big to look elegant in an overhead lift, but is a powerhouse on the ice, so should play to her strengths.

xx
EDIT  Sorry Steff, lol, got my priorities wrong!  Here ^^ is a brief summary - there's too flippin many of em to run through them all at this stage!


----------



## HelenP (Jan 22, 2012)

Forgot to say, Christine Bleakley (still not sure about her) looks fanTASTic in that dress!

xx


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jan 22, 2012)

Helen you made me laugh with your summary about to many of them.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 22, 2012)

HelenP said:


> Forgot to say, Christine Bleakley (still not sure about her) looks fanTASTic in that dress!
> 
> xx



My thoughts exactly! 

Just watching the results and wondering who on earth is voting for Corey?


----------



## HelenP (Jan 22, 2012)

Sheilagh1958 said:


> Helen you made me laugh with your summary about to many of them.



Hahaha, I've just re-read what I wrote, and I can see how you read it that way!!   I've changed it a tad now. 

xx


----------



## Steff (Jan 22, 2012)

who the ^^%$ is voting for corey grrrrrrrrrrrr.im just watching it now so dnt know who has gone peeps .


edit just saw Alans comment to on Corey lol


----------



## Steff (Jan 22, 2012)

Aww shame Mark went, sam is waving the flag then now, poor Frankie never stays long lol x


----------



## HelenP (Jan 22, 2012)

Shame, I really like Mark and, although he WAS one of the worst, there are definitely people who are worse than him .

Boo to the Granny Brigade who are keeping DULL Rosemary in!

xx


----------



## Steff (Jan 22, 2012)

HelenP said:


> Shame, I really like Mark and, although he WAS one of the worst, there are definitely people who are worse than him .
> 
> Boo to the Granny Brigade who are keeping DULL Rosemary in!
> 
> xx



LOL Helen.I do think Corey is far worse


----------



## Steff (Jan 29, 2012)

Oh so now its all chaged this daft duel thing god sake they will try anything to up the ratings

chico was better


----------



## HelenP (Jan 29, 2012)

I'll be back later to comment - I'm goign to watch DOI in the living room!

xx


----------



## Steff (Jan 29, 2012)

HelenP said:


> I'll be back later to comment - I'm goign to watch DOI in the living room!
> 
> xx



ok you usually watch it in the toilet dont you


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jan 29, 2012)

I like the the twist this week.

Cory needs a slap


----------



## Steff (Jan 29, 2012)

Just think its unfair as the rubbish one of the 2 is obviously gonna not get immunity


----------



## margie (Jan 29, 2012)

Steff said:


> Just think its unfair as the rubbish one of the 2 is obviously gonna not get immunity



I'm not sure I agree there. In the case of Corey and Chemmy that is the case - but they have been matched based on last weeks scores and some had equal marks. In some ways its more unfair that very good skaters end up without immunity - ie one of Jorgie and Matthew is not going to be immune.

I was just thinking though if they did this the year Ray Quinn won - then Coleen and Todd would have been on the ice at the same time - that could have been really dangerous.


----------



## Steff (Jan 29, 2012)

margie said:


> I'm not sure I agree there. In the case of Corey and Chemmy that is the case - but they have been matched based on last weeks scores and some had equal marks. In some ways its more unfair that very good skaters end up without immunity - ie one of Jorgie and Matthew is not going to be immune.
> 
> I was just thinking though if they did this the year Ray Quinn won - then Coleen and Todd would have been on the ice at the same time - that could have been really dangerous.


Yeah i think that will be the one i cant call the rest i took a punt at and im right so far


----------



## margie (Jan 29, 2012)

First split vote of the evening there. 

It's actually interesting as with no judges vote - it all comes down to how popular some one is with the public.


----------



## Steff (Jan 29, 2012)

margie said:


> First split vote of the evening there.
> 
> It's actually interesting as with no judges vote - it all comes down to how popular some one is with the public.



missed it all shall record the results show though


----------



## margie (Jan 29, 2012)

Steff said:


> missed it all shall record the results show though



Can you take a look in ITV+1 ?


----------



## Steff (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi who went please on dancing on ice anyone?


----------



## margie (Jan 29, 2012)

Steff - you must know - you told me you were writing the script...


----------



## Steff (Jan 29, 2012)

margie said:


> Steff - you must know - you told me you were writing the script...



No afraid not I would not be asking lol


----------



## margie (Jan 29, 2012)

I was only half watching - as I was talking to my sister but Corey went.


----------



## Steff (Jan 29, 2012)

margie said:


> I was only half watching - as I was talking to my sister but Corey went.



Ahhh thank goodness for that shame i missed it now


----------



## margie (Jan 29, 2012)

You could always catch up on  ITV+1


----------



## HelenP (Jan 30, 2012)

I really liked the 'duel' idea, thought it worked well and that SOME of the celebs were well matched - except that I'd have put Heidi with Rosemary, (both are pushed/pulled/carried by their partners), Charlene with CHemmy (both are feisty and don't mind taking risks) and Corey with Andy (both are pretty useless).

In the end, it didn't REALLY make that much difference in the voting (except boring Rosemary was safe!), the better ones in the 'at risk' group were always gonna be safe anyway.  Corey WAS one of the worst skaters, so can't complain that he's gone, but if I'm honest, I could've stood another week of him over Rosemary, PLEASE let it be her next week! 

xx


----------



## Donald (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm for one glad Corey has gone I nearly went down there with a pair of scissors and cut that thing in his hair.


----------



## Steff (Feb 5, 2012)

Such a great skate from jen


----------



## Steff (Feb 5, 2012)

Fun performance from Sam a deserving six from katarina x


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Feb 5, 2012)

Not sure about his wig


----------



## Steff (Feb 5, 2012)

Lol made me giggle, was shocked at that American woman's score I thought she was great.


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Feb 5, 2012)

Some good scores this week


----------



## Steff (Feb 5, 2012)

Chemmy and matt we just a cut above the rest


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Feb 5, 2012)

Especially considering he has got a bad back


----------



## Steff (Feb 5, 2012)

Lol.where did that seven come from wow.


----------



## Steff (Feb 5, 2012)

For me the skate off is a Difficult one, il go with Sam and that American woman


----------



## Steff (Feb 5, 2012)

Oh wow I'm just to good,I think Sam will stay
I love that I get to hear lady gaga agen hehe


----------



## Steff (Feb 5, 2012)

Oh I'm not blowing my own trumpet but hehe,she will be a miss as her personality was fab


----------



## margie (Feb 5, 2012)

Looks like you have had to talk to yourself for much of the evening Steff.

There seemed to be a lot of props tonight.


----------



## Steff (Feb 5, 2012)

margie said:


> Looks like you have had to talk to yourself for much of the evening Steff.
> 
> There seemed to be a lot of props tonight.



Yup I get more sense that way 
Not to sure way the theme was tonight


----------



## HelenP (Feb 6, 2012)

Sorry to not take part in yesterday's discussion!  Was watching DOI in the living room, (computer's in the dining room) and then was watching Being Human when the results show was on, so had to wait for the +1 channel to show it.  Didn't come online in between cos I knew the result would be all over the internet!!

My favourites last night were Chico and Sebastien, closely followed by Jorgie and Chemmy.  Hopefully Matthew will be back on form next week, i missed his 'spark' as one of the judges put it.

Wish the blue rinse brigade would stop voting for Rosemary - yeah, she's fab doing all that at her age (although there was something quite disturbing seeing an old bird being flung over that guy's shoulder, lol) blah blah blah, but Louie said exactly what I was thinking - BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORING!!!

Didn't mind a bit that Charlene went - another one who's fab for her age, but I found her a tad irritating.

xx


----------



## Steff (Feb 12, 2012)

Aww poor heidi she fell 

so far matthew the best 2night


----------



## Steff (Feb 12, 2012)

oooh dear jen had to be rushed off to be seen by doc she has hit her own head with the blade hope she will be ok


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Feb 12, 2012)

Poor Jen hope she is okay. Felt sorry for Heidi when she slipped.

Chico is doing really well in the competion .....a real a surprise


----------



## Steff (Feb 12, 2012)

Sheilagh1958 said:


> Poor Jen hope she is okay. Felt sorry for Heidi when she slipped.
> 
> Chico is doing really well in the competion .....a real a surprise



Very bet cheskey is seething


----------



## HelenP (Feb 12, 2012)

I missed Matthew, but my usual faves were my faves again!  Chico, Sebastien and Jorgy.  Chemmy and Jennifer bringing up the rear.

xx


----------



## Steff (Feb 12, 2012)

HelenP said:


> I missed Matthew, but my usual faves were my faves again!  Chico, Sebastien and Jorgy.  Chemmy and Jennifer bringing up the rear.
> 
> xx



missed seb and georgie


----------



## Steff (Feb 12, 2012)

Just catching up on plus one luckily right in time for jorgi,,Sam was very good tonight nice surprise


----------



## Steff (Feb 12, 2012)

Helen caught the last few, boy im gonna have to start taping the Hotel, Jorgy is by far the best by a long way of any of them, to be getting a 9 at this stage is incredible .

Foe me tonight in skate off Rosemary and Heidi


----------



## Steff (Feb 12, 2012)

Well i was half right, thought i was guna get both the ones i said in the skate off then lol, but it was signed sealed delivered when i saw who rosemary was against, i dnt think it mattered who she was to go against she would of went, she did amazing for her age though.


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Feb 12, 2012)

Think next weeks show will be interesting


----------



## HelenP (Feb 12, 2012)

Yeah - I miss when they used to do a different skill each week.  Mind you, with so many fab skaters this year, I don't think it would prove much. 

Steff - I agree with you, I thought it would be Heidi and Rosemary in the skate-off this week.  As much as I like Heidi (apart from her whiney voice!!) Robin's right, she doesn't actually do much skating under her own steam.  VERY surprised that Chemmy was in the bottom two, praps her fanbase is smaller than soapstars'/popstars' .  

xx


----------



## margie (Feb 13, 2012)

Although I can see what they are trying to achieve next week - it has the potential to go badly wrong - and for the routines to be weak. 

There have been some years where such a week would have involved much falling to the floor.

I suspected that if they were safe that Jen and Dan would be called first - it was a way to minimise the stress of an already stressful evening.


----------



## Steff (Feb 13, 2012)

margie said:


> I suspected that if they were safe that Jen and Dan would be called first - it was a way to minimise the stress of an already stressful evening.




Yup my thought exactly last night


----------



## Steff (Feb 19, 2012)

I see torvell and dean have put a ban on all moves deemed after Jennifer Ellison had another accident during rehearsels. Where will all the judges high scores dissapear to now then


----------



## margie (Feb 19, 2012)

Steff said:


> I see torvell and dean have put a ban on all moves deemed after Jennifer Ellison had another accident during rehearsels. Where will all the judges high scores dissapear to now then



It looks like the report was wrong or they have been overruled as Jorgie just did a head-banger.


----------



## Steff (Feb 19, 2012)

margie said:


> It looks like the report was wrong or they have been overruled as Jorgie just did a head-banger.



did she indeed lol

Sam must of been poor just saw the last bit of his routine


----------



## Steff (Feb 19, 2012)

Katerina is harsh but fair I think

Matthew looks preety in pink plzd i never missed him.Wooo deserved every single point of that 28.0!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## margie (Feb 19, 2012)

Well at the start of the skate off I though that it would be Chemmy and Heidi leaving - but then Sebastian foget most of the routine. He was so upset - I guess forgetting the steps when skating solo is harder than when skating with the professional who could whisper what you should be doing next.


----------



## Steff (Feb 19, 2012)

Wow that was drama at the highest level, even if seb had not lost it i still think the result would of been the same, I will miss seb as he brought loads to the show, but I think the rest have no chance its matt or jorgys to lose now , still impressed sam is still in though


----------



## HelenP (Feb 19, 2012)

Don't think I've ever cried at DOI before!!  My heart was breaking for Sebastien, he was a broken man, as soon as his routine was over and he was standing there looking so forlorn, I just lost it!!  And what made it worse was that he shouldn't really have been in the bottom 3!!  Andy is WAY down there with Heidi (and possibly even Jennifer) and definitely should have been one of the evictees tonight, but I guess the Corrie fans are voting for him.

I REALLY wish these 'vote for your favourite' things weren't a case of voting for your favourite person, regardless of how good they are at whatever it is they're doing.  I'd love it if everyone voted on skill, improvement, performance etc.

I'm still feeling upset that Sebastian has gone, but then, when was life ever fair? 

xx


----------



## Steff (Feb 20, 2012)

HelenP said:


> Don't think I've ever cried at DOI before!!  My heart was breaking for Sebastien, he was a broken man, as soon as his routine was over and he was standing there looking so forlorn, I just lost it!!  And what made it worse was that he shouldn't really have been in the bottom 3!!  Andy is WAY down there with Heidi (and possibly even Jennifer) and definitely should have been one of the evictees tonight, but I guess the Corrie fans are voting for him.
> 
> I REALLY wish these 'vote for your favourite' things weren't a case of voting for your favourite person, regardless of how good they are at whatever it is they're doing.  I'd love it if everyone voted on skill, improvement, performance etc.
> 
> ...


Yes I was very shocked to see Sam go through last of all, i thought heidi for definate, but never saw chemmie skate last night so could not comment on her..Sebastian did deserve to go further x


----------



## Steff (Feb 26, 2012)

Wow what a start to the show the cast of rock of ages performed it was amazing.


----------



## Steff (Feb 26, 2012)

Well so far Jen has stood out very good emotional performance as well as the skating, Matthew was also good,Poor Andy I do think he stands out now like a sore thumb and I do agree his choice of song to skate to was poor,either him or Sam to go afriad and ive not even seen him skate yet,


----------



## Steff (Feb 26, 2012)

MY GOD could  not take my eyes of Jorgy and matts performance and my dog loved it to lol, that was so enthralling


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Feb 26, 2012)

Gorgie skate was excellent


----------



## HelenP (Feb 26, 2012)

Everyone was fab tonight with the exception of Andy, his performances are always so lacklustre.  Yes, he's doing what he HAS to do, but it's like he's only putting half an effort into it.  Also think Chemmy is head and shoulders above Jen on skating ability, although Jen obviously has the grace and poise of a ballet dancer, but still dont' think it's right that Jen is higher than Chemmy on the scoreboard.

If I had my way, it would be Jen and Andy in the skate off, with Andy skating right out the door marked 'EXIT' !!

xx


----------



## Steff (Feb 26, 2012)

HelenP said:


> Everyone was fab tonight with the exception of Andy, his performances are always so lacklustre.  Yes, he's doing what he HAS to do, but it's like he's only putting half an effort into it.  Also think Chemmy is head and shoulders above Jen on skating ability, although Jen obviously has the grace and poise of a ballet dancer, but still dont' think it's right that Jen is higher than Chemmy on the scoreboard.
> 
> If I had my way, it would be Jen and Andy in the skate off, with Andy skating right out the door marked 'EXIT' !!
> 
> xx



Well agree on Andy but cause I missed chemmy i cant really say much more LOL


----------



## HelenP (Feb 27, 2012)

Gutted and totally pi**ed off about the skate off.  Damn ridiculous.  If I didn't enjoy watching the skating so much I would probably stop watching at this point. 

xx


----------



## Steff (Feb 27, 2012)

Wow i plus oned the results at least in my head the one that i wanted to go went, but was shocked to see Chico in the skate off one of those results they throw in to keep us on our toes I reckon lol.
The northern side of UK must be keeping Andy in thats all I can say


----------



## HelenP (Mar 4, 2012)

Everyone's pretty good so far tonight (even Andy wasn't THAT bad tonight!), but Chico JUST has that little edge, for some reason, lol. 

xx


----------



## Steff (Mar 4, 2012)

Afraid I'm totally off the show now so will just tune into the results show later on ,on the plus means I can't slag anyone's performance off


----------



## HelenP (Mar 4, 2012)

Steff said:


> slag anyone's performance off



Surely you mean "constructively critique" ?? 

xx


----------



## Steff (Mar 4, 2012)

HelenP said:


> Surely you mean "constructively critique" ??
> 
> xx



No I'm not as nice as you lol


----------



## Steff (Mar 4, 2012)

Agh I took a peek n what a good time I love that spice girl track


----------



## Steff (Mar 4, 2012)

Bye bye andy,can't believe it's his first time in the skate off


----------



## HelenP (Mar 5, 2012)

Bye bye - at flippin' LAST !!

Only 5 left now, which mean somebody decent will go next week - such a shame, but that's the nature of the beast.

xx


----------



## Steff (Mar 5, 2012)

HelenP said:


> Bye bye - at flippin' LAST !!
> 
> Only 5 left now, which mean somebody decent will go next week - such a shame, but that's the nature of the beast.
> 
> xx



Yeah was disscussing who was left in it, and no surprise the general consencious was Matt to win


----------



## Steff (Mar 11, 2012)

Usually cant stand props week but enjoying it so far,the chico performace was quality very comical ,well scored to x


----------



## margie (Mar 11, 2012)

I know the last few years props weeks have become really samey.

Poor Jorgi - that ribbon would be a nightmare - I couldn't keep it moving on dry land never mind the ice.


----------



## Steff (Mar 11, 2012)

margie said:


> I know the last few years props weeks have become really samey.
> 
> Poor Jorgi - that ribbon would be a nightmare - I couldn't keep it moving on dry land never mind the ice.



Snap oooh the controversey with robins wrong score, Louis was very firm toight to poor jorgy she did good


----------



## margie (Mar 11, 2012)

Can't believe what I typed before (weeks for years) - I am sure my brain has gone on holiday....

I guess its likely that Chemmie will be in the bottom 2 again - she doesn't have much public support  - but who will join her?


----------



## Steff (Mar 11, 2012)

margie said:


> Can't believe what I typed before (weeks for years) - I am sure my brain has gone on holiday....
> 
> I guess its likely that Chemmie will be in the bottom 2 again - she doesn't have much public support  - but who will join her?



Never even spotted your mistake, thought i had sworn or something in my reply lol.Yes I think Chemmy and Jennifer, but would be good to put jorgi in there hehe for shock effect , Matthew was exemplerery again


----------



## margie (Mar 11, 2012)

That looked painful - I am not surprised she was worried about standing on him


----------



## Steff (Mar 11, 2012)

margie said:


> That looked painful - I am not surprised she was worried about standing on him



ouch indeed, now for the long hours wait


----------



## Steff (Mar 11, 2012)

Well well well after seeing who is in the skate off I will reluctantly say Chemmy to go, i really hope Chico survives x


----------



## Steff (Mar 11, 2012)

It went the way I expected next week will be tough though, chico and jen really gotta pull it out the bag.Chico was on his knees shows how much he wants this.


----------



## Steff (Mar 18, 2012)

Anyone tuned into tonight, not seen any of it


----------



## Northerner (Mar 18, 2012)

Steff said:


> Anyone tuned into tonight, not seen any of it



I wondered why there hadn't been any posts about this! I haven't watched it, but did notice that next week is the final one - seems to have been going on forever! Who's going to win?


----------



## Steff (Mar 18, 2012)

Northerner said:


> I wondered why there hadn't been any posts about this! I haven't watched it, but did notice that next week is the final one - seems to have been going on forever! Who's going to win?



Yeah I know bored of it vey quickly this time round Alan,of course the fave is Matthew but I will go against the masses and say Jorgi to win


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Mar 18, 2012)

Missed results who went out?


----------



## Steff (Mar 18, 2012)

Sheilagh1958 said:


> Missed results who went out?



no idea got it on record im watching sumit else on gold...will FF and let you know soon


----------



## Steff (Mar 18, 2012)

matt automatically went thru coz he was top of the leader board
then chico and jodene went through,jen and jorgi are in skate off, the end result was 3 votes for jorgie and jennifer went


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Mar 18, 2012)

Thanks Steff


----------



## Steff (Mar 18, 2012)

Sheilagh1958 said:


> Thanks Steff



Your welcome Sheilagh


----------



## HelenP (Mar 19, 2012)

Had to avoid this thread yesterday, as I was out until 9.0 pm, and then HAD to watch Being Human as soon as I got in!!  Then I watched most of DOI on the internet in the half hour before the +1 results show, and watched the skills test afterwards!  It was all a bit tight, lol, but that's life when you don't have Sky/Virgin recordable TV devices!

Matt and Jorgie were both EXcellent last night, as was Chico - every week I have to remind myself that these are soap actors and Xfactor contestants, and yet they skate their routines as if it's all perfectly natural and they've been doing it for years!

Really don't mind who wins next week - at this stage they all are deserving winners.

xx


----------



## Steff (Mar 25, 2012)

Only just tuned in to see Chico coming in thirdlace, kind of inevitable he has come so far and done Cheney hawkes proud hehe 


Now for the final 2 a very close call but I'll have to pluck with matt


----------



## HelenP (Mar 25, 2012)

the routines have been amazing tonight!  Poor ol Chico almost dropped his partner from a lift during a FABulous skate, and unfortunately she did end up on the deck, it was SUCH a shame.

I haven't had a favourite all through the series, and like all three finalists equally for different reasons, but I have to say, if I was going only on tonight's performances I'd say Matthew just has the edge.

Really looking forward to the Boleros.

It's gonna be a tough call tonight.......

xx


----------



## Steff (Mar 25, 2012)

Astounding from matt n nina


----------



## HelenP (Mar 25, 2012)

Matthew's Bolero was definitely better than Jorgie's, although without comparing it to Matthew's, Jorgie's was great too, but it just paled in comparison.

Matthew's surely got it in the bag now, although I suspect each persons fans will vote for them anyway, regardless of who did the best Bolero!

xx


----------



## Steff (Mar 25, 2012)

Agree r.e matt was better,

I've voted so least I can't moan if the particular one I voted for don't.does win hehe x


----------



## Steff (Mar 25, 2012)

Wooooooo my money was not wasted xx

No one has come close really well ok Jorge lol

Worthy winner


----------



## imtrying (Mar 26, 2012)

I watched the final on Sunday and thought Matt's version of Balero was amazing. jeorgie is great, and a beautiful skater to watch, but I found Matt's Balero much more entertaining and moving. Absolute brilliant version!


----------



## HelenP (Mar 26, 2012)

Just watched Chico's Bolero on This Morning - it was beautiful, sniff. (what IS it about that piece of music that's so emotional?) But still, Matthew's was unbeatable, I think.

xx


----------

